# Psycho Pup



## tom sawyer (Feb 1, 2006)

We have a six month old black lab named Raven. I've been working with her, primarily obedience basics and some very basic retrieving. She gets so hyper at times that she doesn't listen real well, and off leash she will sometimes take off and roam the immediate vicinity (we live in town). I want her to be a duck dog.

I've read Wolter's training books and was sort of working off that, but it seems she wasn't picking up on things as fast as he indicated. I've heard it said his timetable can be somewhat optimistic, or am I just not working with her enough or properly? We're still working on basics like come and stay, and once off leash she has a bit of a wild streak. I've just noticed that she is starting to calm down a bit, although I am being told to expect a hyper dog for two years.

Any words of wisdom?


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

Delete everything mentioning a timetable in that book and you will be much better off.

I would concentrate on Obedience before working retrieving. You'll need to up the distraction level. After she is working well in the yard, take her to a field and work it there, then try a pet store. You will be amazed at how at each place she will need to be reminded that she still needs to listen.

When working retrieving, use a check cord (30' to 50')so you can control her. If you aren't going to use an ecollar you need to be prepared to run her down and reel her in if she doesn't come when called. You don't correct her when you catch her, just drag her back to where you were standing when you called.

Much better books in my opinion:
Training Retrievers for the Marshes and Meadows by James Spencer
10 Minute Retriever by John and Amy Dahl
Smartwork by Evan Graham
all are available at www.lcsupply.com


----------



## tom sawyer (Feb 1, 2006)

We did get a 26' leash with a reel on it and I've been using that. I just felt like I was doing something wrong by needing to resort to that. And I don't have anything against an e-collar but thought if I could do it without, it would be better.

I'll definitely get some of those other books. Is the outfit you recommended a sponsor of this site?


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

Those retractable leashes aren't what you want. Go to Home Depot and buy a 100' of 3/8" or bigger rope (About $12) and a couple of snaps ($2 each) Cut into 50', and 30' lengths. Let the dog drag the rope when retrieving / hunting. Use it to catch the dog if he isn't coming back. The 26' retractable isn't going to be what you want for this.

Wear gloves.


----------



## Kyle B (Oct 18, 2005)

Sound Beginnings by Jackie Martens is also another good "starter" book. Just remember to not rush the pup and keep your sessions short. Obedience work is a lifelong endeavor of enforcing standards, so make sure your wife and kids understand what's going on also.


----------



## tom sawyer (Feb 1, 2006)

My wife and the kids have already read Wolters' Family Dog and Kids Dog, and I've helped them understand that they need to use the same commands and what I am expecitng from Raven. My wife has been incredibly helpful in fact, since she is home during the day right now she has more time for interaction and has worked with her a lot. Raven pretty much knows what the commands Sit, Stay, Down, Fetch, mean, she just gets that look in her eyes now and again, that says "kiss my butt"!


----------



## Kyle B (Oct 18, 2005)

tom sawyer said:


> she just gets that look in her eyes now and again, that says "kiss my butt"!


Yeah, that's to be expected to a point with her age and is part of her being a puppy. When you start getting into some of the more advanced training where more pressure is involved, generally those types of responses are not acceptable....but she's not there yet, so just roll with it.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

More exercise will help it always does.

Take the dog for a early jog of about 1 1/5 mi every morning. That will take the edge off the nervous energy all young dogs have.

Do it early when its cool and give plenty of cool clean water after the run.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

You still have a baby there no matter what Wolters said. You realize he bought a pup, had never trained a dog before, and wrote the book as he trained it. Not much to hang your hat on. Anyhow, you can't hurt the pup yet but you can put pressure on her. When she gets wild just grab her by the nape of the neck and shake her saying something like "No, Sit!!". Or roll her over on her back and grab her lightly at the throat and say the same thing. Most dogs are ready for formal training at 8-10 months. You can then teach them more in 8 weeks than you could in 5 months starting them at a young age. If you need to train her, always, always, always, keep her on a leash and never give her a command that can't be enforced. Remember, she's a baby!!!


----------

